# "Reel Worthless" Blue Marlin's



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The boat is still in the Virgin Islands. We fished this week in rain and rough seas with a slow bite...We did manage a few nice ones....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Man! Nice blue!! I can hardly wait till i get my first blue!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome. That is a nice one.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice Jon, keep up the good work. Those are beautiful seas. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Third from the top is outstanding. Great color on that fish.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome pics! Thanks!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys..Just a little FYI for those who have not been down to the Virgin Islands to fish before. 

If you think a boat is close to you while fishing in the Gulf, you would not believe how close everyone trolls to each other down there. Its Literally Outrigger to Outrigger. 

Most of the Marlin fishing is done on the North Drop which is a ledge from about 200ft to a couple thousand feet in just a couple hundred yards. Its similar to trolling at the edge here, basically trolling north and south down there along that ledge. Everyday there is 40-50 boats trolling this area and like I said its rigger to rigger and people literally will turn behind your last bait in your spread. 95% of what you catch on the North Drop is going to be Blue Marlin with a White Marlin thrown in every now and then and maybe a yellowfin every now and then. To Meat fish most of the Charter boats go to the South Drop where they target wahoo, dolphin yellowfin, king macks and bonito. The entire time I have been there I have only seen one 20lb yellowfin and heard another boat caught one about 80 pounds. 

A couple other things that caught my attention while down there. There are lots of schools of bait such as blackfin and bonito. No one even turns their boat toward the bait schools while trolling. They say that they almost never get a bite around these bait schools for some reason. We did try a few times and sure enough didnt get a bite. 

The other thing is that the Sharks are a huge problem down there. They say a lot of marlin are lost during the fight to huge tiger sharks. Live bait fishing for Marlin is almost non-existant for this same reason.

What I have noticed is that everyone down there works together and is totally cool with being that close. When its a fun fishing week and someone hooks up they simply get on the VHF and call out there coordinates to everyone else not saying anything else about it. That way everyone knows the area the fish are in.

I have some more pictures of some of the boats that were out there trolling with us as well as some pictures of some lobsters we caught while snorkling some of the reefs. I will post those later today or tomorrow....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!! Thanks for the info to.I love going to the Virgin Islands !!!!!!!! Are you staying on St.Thomas or St.Johns or one of the other islands ??

Scott


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

parrothead said:


> Great report !!!!!!!!! Thanks for the info to.I love going to the Virgin Islands !!!!!!!! Are you staying on St.Thomas or St.Johns or one of the other islands ??
> 
> Scott


The boat is on St Thomas at Sapphire Marina. Myles and Alex have been down there since we took it there the first week of June....


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pictures!! Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pics. Beautiful water and fish!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

wow great catch can you share some videos here what happened later did you leave the Marlin


----------



## sight fisher 131 (Aug 10, 2010)

NICE MARLIN the water out there looks great!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

marriemb said:


> wow great catch can you share some videos here what happened later did you leave the Marlin


Thanks, All the marlin were released. The video from this particular tournament is still on the computer on the boat. The signal at the marina is weak and its hard to get uploaded. Here is a link that we have posted before from June on our trip down there and a few days after the boat got there.....



 
We will post the video's from this last tournament as soon as we can...:thumbsup:


----------

